# In search for inspiratieon.



## Alex Thunder (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys. I'm really in a needy possision and I hope someone is able to help me.

For some time. I have worked together with the artist Red Box on a story serie called Digimon Hybrids. He would give the ideas and I would write them out.

But, today he told me the story didn't worked out as he expected. He said I can go on with it if I want and he would stay to advise if needed.

But, I got a big problem. I don't have any ideas. I dunno how to go on and Red said he don't want to think out the story for me.
So, my problem is that I need someone  (or more) to discuss ideas with and still finish the story in a good way.

So, if you want to help me and discuss story ideas for this one I would be very pleased.

Red gave me the controle over the story, but each of the characters will stay his.
Here's a link to the first chapter. Please help me out.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/29593707/


----------

